# PVC pipe



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

Where is everyone getting their PVC pipe for dust collection? Also which schedule should I go with? I’m planning on going with 6” with some 4” drops. 
My local hardware stores don’t seem to carry 6” pvc pipe. Any online sites that are reputable?

Thank you in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I used schedule 40 but I only have one short run of 4" PVC about 10' long so no real need for schedule 80. Both HD and Lowe's has it here in several sizes, including 6".

David


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I think I used schedule 40 but I only have one short run of 4" PVC about 10' long so no real need for schedule 80. Both HD and Lowe's has it here in several sizes, including 6".
> 
> 
> 
> David




Sounds good I’ll have to look around! Is it really necessary to ground the pvc? My shop is small and inside my garage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Sounds good I’ll have to look around! Is it really necessary to ground the pvc? My shop is small and inside my garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A hotly debated topic, that - and here's a good article on it: http://www.rockler.com/how-to/exploding-pvc-dust-collection-ductwork/


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Sounds good I’ll have to look around! Is it really necessary to ground the pvc? My shop is small and inside my garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a separate line going to the CNC and only use it when that's running but that line is grounded at the DC (per standard for CNC). I have the ability to ground the hose I move around to each tool but rarely use the ground. There's only been one or maybe two times that I recall getting any kind of shock and that was from the planer when I wanted to take the hose off while the DC was still running.

But I've read many times the lines should be grounded and as was said, it's a hotly debated topic. 

David


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

I used 4" PVC sewer pipe. Thinner wall but still plenty stout for a vac line and le$$ than the heavier wall PVC.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

pro70z28 said:


> I used 4" PVC sewer pipe. Thinner wall but still plenty stout for a vac line and le$$ than the heavier wall PVC.




So do you get more suction out of 6” or 4”? Or does it really matter what size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

lilsullivan04 said:


> So do you get more suction out of 6” or 4”? Or does it really matter what size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size should be determined by the suction power of your vacuum. Small vac systems, smaller pipe, to keep the air moving fast enough to keep the dust & chips suspended in the air stream and moving.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

pro70z28 said:


> The size should be determined by the suction power of your vacuum. Small vac systems, smaller pipe, to keep the air moving fast enough to keep the dust & chips suspended in the air stream and moving.




Let’s say this one. What size pipe you think?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Take measures for static electricity. I built a cart from PVC and had to wipe the pieces with a damp cloth to get the "pipe dust" off.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

pro70z28 said:


> I used 4" PVC sewer pipe. Thinner wall but still plenty stout for a vac line and le$$ than the heavier wall PVC.


Shows what I remember about what I used; I just looked and I also used sewer pipe. It's been working like it should for over a year.

David


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

Would a Harbor Freight dust collector be good to buy or should a Grizzly dust collector be better? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Let’s say this one. What size pipe you think?
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would use whatever size the inlet is on the VAC


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

pro70z28 said:


> I would use whatever size the inlet is on the VAC




Ok sounds good thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Would a Harbor Freight dust collector be good to buy or should a Grizzly dust collector be better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Grizzly may be a better unit but the HF unit is one of the few good deals they have. I bought mine with a coupon and paid like $175 in late 2016 but I know others have gotten even better deals. For our two-car garage shop and using one tool at a time it works great. Even better after dumping the 5 micron bag filter and going to a Wynn 0.5 micron filter.

David


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

difalkner said:


> The Grizzly may be a better unit but the HF unit is one of the few good deals they have. I bought mine with a coupon and paid like $175 in late 2016 but I know others have gotten even better deals. For our two-car garage shop and using one tool at a time it works great. Even better after dumping the 5 micron bag filter and going to a Wynn 0.5 micron filter.
> 
> 
> 
> David



Do you have a dust deputy? Also have a picture of your dust collection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Do you have a dust deputy? Also have a picture of your dust collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have one but maybe one day I'll get around to that. It works pretty good like it is although I have a Laguna DS 16 separator with Thein baffle for my shop vac and it works so good I thought about doing something similar for the HF dust collector.

This photo sort of shows the unit and how it's run for the CNC. For the tablesaw, bandsaw, jointer, planer, drum sander, and miter saw I just move a second 20' hose and connect to each.









David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

6" pipe you are going to need a bigger blower to get any benefit. For a home shop with a typical dust collector I would use the thin wall 4" sewer pipe. The heavier gauge pipe is so you can drive vehicles over it without crushing it in a shallow bury. Not needed for dust collection.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

difalkner said:


> I don't have one but maybe one day I'll get around to that. It works pretty good like it is although I have a Laguna DS 16 separator with Thein baffle for my shop vac and it works so good I thought about doing something similar for the HF dust collector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome shop and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> 6" pipe you are going to need a bigger blower to get any benefit. For a home shop with a typical dust collector I would use the thin wall 4" sewer pipe. The heavier gauge pipe is so you can drive vehicles over it without crushing it in a shallow bury. Not needed for dust collection.




Awesome thank you is the schedule 80 the thin walled pvc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

This https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pneumatic-solids-transports-d_134.html gives you the velocities needed for sawdust, etc. Divide the DC capacity by that number gives you the pipe cross section area in square feet; divide that by 144 for sq inches. Use Area = Pi x R squared to see what the ideal pipe size is.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Awesome thank you is the schedule 80 the thin walled pvc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Schedule 40 is the regular pipe. Schedule 80 is extra heavy. The thin pipe is schedule 20.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

ducbsa said:


> This https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pneumatic-solids-transports-d_134.html gives you the velocities needed for sawdust, etc. Divide the DC capacity by that number gives you the pipe cross section area in square feet; divide that by 144 for sq inches. Use Area = Pi x R squared to see what the ideal pipe size is.




Awesome thank you for this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> Schedule 40 is the regular pipe. Schedule 80 is extra heavy. The thin pipe is schedule 20.




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knothead72 (Aug 9, 2018)

*I agree...*



pro70z28 said:


> I used 4" PVC sewer pipe. Thinner wall but still plenty stout for a vac line and le$$ than the heavier wall PVC.


I went with the black sewer pvc (4”)


----------



## Knothead72 (Aug 9, 2018)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Awesome thank you is the schedule 80 the thin walled pvc?
> 
> No, schedule 40 is thinner.
> I used black sewer pvc, it less expensive than the white.
> Good luck.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I used 4" PVC sewer pipe, I believe it is schedule 20. But much cheaper and lighter and works just as good as the heavier pipe.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

tvman44 said:


> I used 4" PVC sewer pipe, I believe it is schedule 20. But much cheaper and lighter and works just as good as the heavier pipe.




Where did you get the schedule 20 pvc pipe at? I can’t find it locally here in Kansas City Missouri. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Per 

https://www.google.com/search?q=schedule+20+pvc+pipe&oq=schedule+20+pvc+pipe&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Lowes has it.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

ducbsa said:


> Per
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I clicked on the link and still can’t find it. I’ll look at my local Lowe’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knothead72 (Aug 9, 2018)

I own the 2hp Harbor Freight dust collector. For the “average joe” I believe it to be PLEANTY powerful and inexpensive. Love that it is on a cart w/wheels..although not sure how much i’ll be moving it.
Good luck


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

Knothead72 said:


> I own the 2hp Harbor Freight dust collector. For the “average joe” I believe it to be PLEANTY powerful and inexpensive. Love that it is on a cart w/wheels..although not sure how much i’ll be moving it.
> 
> Good luck




I think I’ll go this route with a dust deputy and thein baffle. Probably will be just fine for me and run 4” pvc pipe and I’ll get the schedule 40 pipe cause I cannot find schedule 20!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the lightweight stuff is typically in the 'landscaping' section vs. the plumbing supplies - but I'd use the standard sched 40 - you'll have a much bigger selection of fittings etc.


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

I used sewer pipe and a combination of sewer pipe fittings and sch. 40 fittings to make quick disconnects. Works pretty slick.


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Jun 18, 2017)

pro70z28 said:


> I used sewer pipe and a combination of sewer pipe fittings and sch. 40 fittings to make quick disconnects. Works pretty slick.




Have a picture of your setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

lilsullivan04 said:


> Have a picture of your setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a few. If you grind the stop out of the center of a sch. 40 coupler it makes a perfect sleeve to slide over a sewer pipe coupler. I glued some lugs to the outside because it is a friction fit.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

"....If you grind the stop out of the center of a sch. 40 coupler it..."
look for a "repair coupler" - it has a smooth 'no stop' bore.


----------

